# 43 - anyone got PG naturally at this age?



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi

I have had 2 ICSI, one bfn and one biochem.

I dont know if we will do another cycle. Could it happen naturally?

Dh has had a vas reversal, but got a good count.

Any positive stories..

H X


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi hickson,

I have two cousins who both conceived naturally at 44.  For one it was her 3rd child (her eldest was 21) and the other it was her first child (she had previously had an ectopic pregnancy in her 20s and a miscarriage at 40).  I also know another lady who conceived naturally at 46.  So it can happen, even if it is not common.

Take care  
GIATooxx


----------



## Dell Boy (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Hickson,

I think we are in the same situation as you, I believe it is possible, d/w had a BFP in November just one month before 43 birthday albeit we did lose the pregnancy a few weeks later but i still hold to the belief that with a healthy lifestyle and regular moments of intimacy(I thought that was the best way of putting it if you know what i mean), if you want something that badly keep at it and you will succeed, don't let your age be a negative factor, as the lady said earlier she had to good stories to tell and that was from one email, mate of mine wife had a baby at nearly 42 so good luck and let me know please if you agree,

Cheers

Dell Boy


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Dont want 2 post 2 many places on over 40s but i conceived at 43 and delivered at 44 and 2 mths.berniex


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I had our twins via DE IVF when I was just shy of 43.. but a close friend of mine, one day older than me, had her ds2 7 months later.. naturally.. and a classmate of Ds1, her mum had her DD just before I did, and was 43.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Hickson

It's tough going isn't it 

We'd had 6 IVFs (4 fresh & 2 FETs) with both FETs resulting in chem pgs/early mc's (had previously had 2 naturally conceived early mc's when I was 35/36).......anyway, we managed to conceive naturally last summer (I was 40)....was first time managed naturally in 4 years and that was after 6mths clomid to boost (ovulate fine but released more eggs) plus all those IVF/FET treatment cycles. Sadly it did result in another early mc...followed by our 7th IVF being BFN in December. 

*BUT* it did/has given us a glimmer of hope that we can still manage things naturally.....just need it to stick as that's the main issue for us, despite being on a whole hord of meds to try and prevent this.

We're not sure if will have any more fresh IVFs....think it's probably the end of the road there for us....although we have 6 frosties which we'll use at some point for FET but we've definitely not given up ttc naturally as just can never tell what will happen !

Lots of luck...and take care
Natasha


----------



## kathyandadrian (Mar 31, 2009)

My mum had me when she was 48 and that was in 1968 I am a pharmacist and have seen several women aged 40++++ and pregnant - Never give up hope 

Kathy xx


----------



## ljo (Jul 1, 2008)

I was wondering if you have heard of the fertility charity called Foresight? They help people (many in their 40s) who have had recurrent miscarriages to get pregnant.

Basically, you and your partner give a hair sample, and they tell you if you are nutrient defficient in key areas or if you have heavy metals overload. You then get advice on how to improve things. It costs about £45 each for your hair to be analyised.

Before my first IVF when I was 35, I made sure my and my husbands nutrient levels were the ideal levels as per Foresight's advice and I got pregnant and delivered twins.

When I tried to extend our family, however, my nutrition Dr told me I didn't need to adhere to the Foresight guidelines and that blood tests to check nutrient levels were sufficient. However, the last 3 of my IVFs have unfortunately failed - this is despite being at ARGC with 5 day embies - so I'm going back to the Foresight guideliness!

Good luck
Leeza


----------



## simone hart (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi LJo,

that's really interesting about testing your hair. I've read Zita West's book and she offers the same thing. I have tried to eat as healthily as possible and now munch on selenium brazil nuts, sunflower seeds etc in an effort to boost my fertility and that of my DH.

I met my DH a little later in life and we married asap as I was worried re my age then for conceiving(nearly 3. We've had one natural miscarriage at 11 weeks and one failed ICSI. I was amazed my DH had swimmers and morphology issues as we'd conceived naturally once before and assumed it was just me and my age. My FSH bounces around Dec 08 11.2, March 09 23.4 and Aug 09 10.4. My AMH in Aug was 10.4pg/mol, 1.45 on the other scale.

Minxy the minx - I notice that you've had clomid to improve egg quality. Am I right in thinking that I wasn't offered that initially because of my high FSH results? We went straight for ICSI.I have read that they don't always offer it if you're over 35 because of egg numbers going down because of age. I've been told that my FSH is high for my age (I was 38/39 when I had all tests done - now 40) so I'm assuming that it was right for us to go straight to ICSI.
I am currently taking DHEA as I've been told it can help PR like me and the consultant is going to retake my FSH and AMH next month. Really nervous as I'm aware that I'm getting older all the time.
Anyone's thoughts much appreciated, Simone x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

simone hart said:


> Minxy the minx - I notice that you've had clomid to improve egg quality. Am I right in thinking that I wasn't offered that initially because of my high FSH results? We went straight for ICSI.I have read that they don't always offer it if you're over 35 because of egg numbers going down because of age. I've been told that my FSH is high for my age (I was 38/39 when I had all tests done - now 40) so I'm assuming that it was right for us to go straight to ICSI.
> I am currently taking DHEA as I've been told it can help PR like me and the consultant is going to retake my FSH and AMH next month. Really nervous as I'm aware that I'm getting older all the time.
> Anyone's thoughts much appreciated, Simone x


Hi Simone

I was prescribed clomid to boost ie release more eggs.....not to do with improving egg quality. I'd had 2 naturally conceived early miscarriages in 2005 and for some reason this had caused my usually regular 28 day cycles to go a little erratic on alternate months. I was still ovulating cd14/15 but every other month my luteal phase was longer (one mth cycle of 28 days, then would be 29/30/31, then 28 again etc). My progesterone levels were good and consultant even thought I was releasing more than one egg, on occasion, naturally as sometimes levels were high (between 61-81 nmol/l). My FSH levels have always been good too (at that time around 6.3 IU/l). If you have high FSH/low AMH then this could well be the reason why you were not initially offered it and your consultant thought would be better to go straight for ICSI.

Consultant decided to try me on clomid for 6mths to try and regulate my cycles again and also to release more eggs (more target practise for the sperm!)....I responded well....2 or 3 eggs every month I was on it....but not BFP...and cycles regulated to 30/31 days every month (ovulation still cd14/15). Wierdly, the month I turned 40, my cycles regulated back to 28 day cycles and have stayed same (apart from when I had another naturally conceived early mc last summer  )

We were already on the NHS waiting list for IVF (due to severe endo/septate uterus/blood clotting & immune issues) when I was prescribed clomid but we'd already said we'd pay privately in meantime since the waiting list was 2+ years....we were also trying to put off starting IVF for as long as possible as I had been able to conceive naturally. Had clomid when I was 36...the last month I took was in the December and then we started first (private) IVF in March 2006 when I was 37. I suppose I've always been lucky in that responded very well to the IVF drugs (sometimes too well - risk of OHSS couple of times) and even when I had my hormones tested just before our most recent IVF (5th fresh, 7th tx overall inc both FETs) end of last year, my FSH was 7.9 IU/l and my AMH was 16.3 pnmol/l (age 40, turned 41 in January).

I've not taken DHEA as it's not something I've been concerned about so I can't offer any personal experience of this but I have read that it's been beneficial for quite a few women who have high FSH/low AMH and are poor responders.

Sorry not been able to help more....think our situations are slightly different (aside from age  ). When are you planning your next ICSI ?

Wishing you lots of luck  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## simone hart (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Natasha - thanks for your detailed reply! I'm really sorry about your BFN though and I wish you all the best in the future  
I just sent you a long reply but it failed to send it. I don't think it likes long messages so I may send it in two instead.

I thought that you had really good tx on the NHS and your consultant must have monitored you closely to pick up on you releasing two eggs a month when you were on clomid. I'm just sorry that it didn't work for you  My good friend who's 34  conceived after 9 months of clomid and her baby's due next month.)
I've realised that you're exactly a year older than me as I was 40 in Jan 10. I had my prog taken during NHS tests Dec 08( When I was still 38 but almost 39) and it was 39.6. I was told this was a satisfactory ovulation but nothing compared to your figures. I had an antral follicle count and it was 9. We were going to have ICSI as my Dh has his issues but the second NHS doctor refused to treat us because of my FSH of 23.The conflicting issues sent me in a spin but we then went private and my third FSH was 10.4 and I had AMH for the first time. I was told that 10.4 pmol was good considering other factors. My AFC in Aug last year was only 5 so it had gone down from March which really worried me.I then had tx Oct/ Nov and had a BFN.
I have always had fairly regular periods and since ttc,they've been 26 - 31 days. last year it was almost always 28 days. I've used OPKs every now and again and had LH rise on day 13 to 15. A good friend has just given me a fertility monitor and I wish I'd bought one myself before. I think the initial outlay of £99 put me off, but when I think about the OPKs I've bought ,with only 5 in a packet and they only detect 2 fertile days,and this month alone the FM has told me about my rise in oestrogen so more high fertile days before O. Before I relied on checking my fertile cm and I always had sb post ovulation but I know that I will always be having  at the right time. This is one fertility error that I can't afford to make!!  At least I know that I'm doing all I can.


----------



## simone hart (Jul 6, 2009)

As for DHEA. I'm going to be on it for 4 months before I have my next Tx so it will probably be end March/ April.
I saw my consultant last month who wanted to check if I had any symptoms as DHEA is a prohormone and it can cause testosterone as well as DHEA to rise. She said that she didn't need to do tests as my symptoms would reveal all. Thankfully, I'm not growing a beard so I think I'm on the right dosage!!!
She will be retesting my FSH next month to see if the DHEA has had any effect at all. I know that it works for some women and not others so it is all a gamble. I do know that its success is linked to the woman's hormones so we'll have to see. if you have PCOS, it is not suitable so I don't think it would suit you either with your response to tx either!!!! Really hope you pop out a good one soon 

I had to really push to be put on it in the first place. I'd read about it on this site and when I mentioned it to the fertility nurse who saw me after my failed first treatment to disuss next steps, she didn't think I'd need it( but I was a poor responder so I thought I was a good candidate). I asked her to check again with my consultant and the nurse phone me back and said that with the xmas break and break between tx, it wouldn't do any harm.
I have since learned, when I saw the consultant again, that she has a colleague who is currently doing a trial on DHEA with women who are POF and DOR. So I'm just praying that I've made the right choice to delay my next tx by a month or so in order to see what 4 months of DHEA will do.
I know that Miranda9 ( really believes that it improved her egg quality and she has a gorgeous boy now from the Jinemed in Turkey.
Sorry to prattle on but I think when you are trying to conceive, you do obsess about your periods etc because we are trying to gauge our fertility potential. Forinstance, since my failed ICSI. I haven't had sb after O. This has worried me because when I conceived naturally, my sb continued and I saw this as a sign of my prog and that I had an egg that was releasing prog.I am wondering what will happen this month now. I do try to switch off but it is very hard and thoughts just creep into your mind.
what are you planning to do next?
All the best, Natalie (Simone is my email name)


----------



## simone hart (Jul 6, 2009)

It's me again!!! I also meant to say that my AF is lighter than it used to be. I remember when I was at school,it lasted about 5-6 days and now it only lasts 3/4 days with one and a half heavyish days of bleed. I've never really been what I would call a heavy bleeder anyway. I was worried that this may be to do with the lining of my womb but at ultrasound tests, it's been thin at the right time and thick at the right time - so this has really dumbfounded me. But reassured me that there is an adequate lining for an embryo if ever it decides to. 
A few of my friends that have had babies have said that their flow is heavier now they've had babies so I was wondering if it was because I've never given birth. I did have a miscarriage and lost placenta, blood etc sorry for tmi but I had a d and c which I know would have sorted out any debris etc

Any one got any theories on this or am I going mad with ttc?  
I have been told that as you near the menopause, your cycles can get closer together but not much has been mentioned about the amount of blood loss each cycle. I remember someone saying that blood flow can get greater as the oestrogen dominates and you have less progesterone as you near the menopause?Any one know anything about this? At the moment, mine are 28 days ish but since my failed ICSI, they've been 29,31,29 so a bit longer if anything. I'm just trying to reassure myself that I do have baby making time. You start to panic when you have raised FSH as you know time is not on your side.

I was reading about Helena Bonham Carter and she is expecting her third at 43. I remember she had difficulty after baby number 1(aged 3 and conceived naturally at 41 when she was filming Sweeney Todd - so some hope there for some of us.
Great musical as well, I loved it. 
Thanks for reading, x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again Natalie/Simone 

Sounds like you're getting some good monitoring yourself with your consultant checking levels and recommending DHEA.

When I was on clomid it was private (not NHS)....all our treatment has been done privately apart from 2 NHS funded IVF cycles (our 3rd and 4th tx cycles).  I'd already had hormone tests etc done prior to starting clomid and then had follicle tracking scans the first 2 cycles I was on it so he could guage my response.....I also had progesterone levels tested the first and fourth months on clomid...those 2 progesterone levels came back 103 and 105 nmol/l...so consultant confirmed that he thought I released 2 or 3 eggs each month based on the dominant follicles seen during scans plus the high progesterone levels.

I don't have PCOS which is why consultant is amazed at my response to IVF treatment (10 eggs/21+ follies, 19 eggs/28+ follies, 16 eggs/27+ follies, 30 eggs/40+ follies, 12 eggs/23+ follies, respectively)....seems my ovaries just go a little haywire sometimes, although he did say that my FSH was very good and my AMH was "exceptional" (his words) for someone of my age...as I say, think I'm just lucky !

The BFNs and early mcs/chem pgs (had 5 in total - 3 naturally, 2 through tx - both FETs) do start to take their toll after a while don't they.  I'm not sure if we'll actually do another fresh IVF but who knows...we get top grade embies (usually grade 1 and a few grade 2's, plus had blastocyst transfer on one cycle) but just have problems with implantation and early mc's.  Despite all the additional meds and treatment procedures to help prevent these we'e still flummoxed as to why still not working.  We were completely floored after another BFN in December.......but we do still have 6 top grade frozen embies from a few years ago so will do FET again at some point...not sure when though.....and also just continue to ttc naturally since we amazingly managed it last summer which is the first time it's happened naturally since 2005....just never know what can happen and have to try and stay positive don't we ? 

I think it's only natural that we try to do everything we can and research as much as possible.  I'm assuming all your treatment is private ?

Anyway, must dash to another meeting....

Lots of luck 
Natasha


----------



## simone hart (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Natasha,
Thanks for your detailed info and I'm so sorry to hear about your difficulties particularly when you've produced such a great clutch of eggs and of such great quality too. You produced so many eggs at superovulation - I'm amazed!!!! But it is so draining and heartbreaking to keep on getting bad news - I'm so sorry 

We still have some way to go on our journey compared to others but I do feel that it can start to take over your life. And it is all private for us so it could end up costing us some money.
There are some positive stories on this thread and many others elsewhere so got to keep on trying for the mo.

I don't suppose surrogacy is something that you've ever considered then? Saying that because our friends have a friend with  immune issues. I don't know the details. They had a surrogate who carried their babies and they have twin boys now - saw them briefly at our friend's 40th last year.I can imagine that it would be quite pricey but who wouldn't find the money if it meant having your own babies.
I did send a third mess but I think you sent your reply at the same time.
Regards to all,

Natalie(Simone is my middle name)


----------



## veballan (Feb 1, 2006)

Dear Simone 

Since logging on to this site I have two little girls the first a week after my 42nd birthday and another 3 months ago just before my 44th.  Both conceived by DIUI taking Clomid. After my first child my periods, when they returned were very scanty hardly any blood and a brownish colour. I was very worried as we wanted to try for  baby No 2 asap. My acupunturist put this down to me being run down after 1st babe and the poor functioning of my spleen which apparently goes haywire just before your kidneys do on the run up to the menopause. In chinese medicine kidney problems seriously impair fertility which makes sense in your 40's. I was recommended this stuff called Stir the Field of Elixir....supplied by Giovanni Maciocia. You can look him and his Womens Treasures Formulas up on google for FI, please note not that I recommend people taken unprescribed medication. I forget the chinese name for the formula it was horrible I had to put it in water and drink. But within two months my blood flow was redder and there was more of it the next month I conceived. I just took it before my period was due. I think it warms the menses there are also formulas that reduce & calm flow when that is a problem. In short I believe irregular flow and colour is about diagnosing areas of imbalance and correcting them where possible. 

Best of luck with everything.

Veballan.


----------



## simone hart (Jul 6, 2009)

Hello Verballan,

Congratulations on having two little girls   You must be over the moon!!!

Also, thx for sharing your info - it is always good to hear about acupuncture and Eastern beliefs.I will also google the Italian elixir product too.

Did your GP put you on clomid? Earlier on in this thread,I was wondering if it was something that GPs didn't do post 35 - wasn't sure if it was linked to natural egg decline after this age. Although some women have much better egg reserves than others so perhaps you fitted into this category. Have you had your ovarian reserve tested - FSH, AMH, Oestrogen, Progesterone etc

Would you recommend acupuncture?

All the very best and with two very young children, thx for finding the time to post - appreciate it.

Love Simone x


----------



## Blurb (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi Simone,
I have read of lots of women in their late 30's and 40's who turn to traditional chinese medicine (TCM) to help them conceive successfully and naturally. TCM is not just about acupuncture, but also includes having to take some herbs to tonify and balance our body system. I have many close friends who were on TCM between 6 mths to 1.5 yrs and gave birth to healthy babies. I was brought up taking chinese herbs for various tonifying reasons as well, so I certainly believe in TCM and its holistic approach.

If you want to try acupuncture, look around first and find one who specializes in fertility.


----------



## pucca (Dec 12, 2008)

I went to the forsight website, and will give it a go.I think anything that will help has to be tried.
I tried DHEA, but it did not work for me, I found that the 3 tablets a day made me feel some-how- not quite right. I therefore reduced it to 2 tabs a day and that was okay.My clinic said try it if I want bit there is no point.I tried it, and they were right, it was the cycle where there was nothing at all, no eggs. I tried the one baby asprin a day, they said this might help, I think anything that increases circulation is good.

All this is from reading the site, then going back to my clinic and saying should I try this? The foresight hair analysis seems like a very good idea, as you can tell from your hair everything about recent haealth status depending on how ling your hair is ofcourse, and mine luckily is quite long.

It is funny leaving babies till so late, I think people and have no idea what is going on in their lives, I have spent the past 54 years trying to have a baby, and it has been such a roller coaster. You kind of think that well if there is nothing wrong woth me then iot will happen, but this is not necessarily the case, so eventually we start IVF which is a whole different process.

I am so thankful for this site, and for the clinics that give us a chance, as really a chance is all we need. I do not care whether my children are biologically mine or not , just as long as they are healthy ! I do like to cover all avenues though, soin the future there are no regrets.


----------



## simone hart (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi all,

Thanks for your advice re acupuncture and tcm. I do think it is important too to find some one with the recognised qualification. I remember hearing on the news that one woman's liver or kidney was destroyed from taking chinese medicine for a skin complaint. I also know that some chinese remedies include bizarre or illegal ingredients so I would want to know what I was taking!!!!
I am going to have more ICSI tx soon and I can't take chinese herbs at the same time; my clinic has told me that they interfere with their fertility drugs.
But I am open to complementary therapy and it may be something to consider if subsequent txs are not successful.

Sorry that DHEA was not successful for you either. I suppose we have to try all known options when we are in the twilight years of our fertility in the hope that something will kickstart our ovaries into action  

All the best,
Simone


----------



## pucca (Dec 12, 2008)

Any chance of getting more info on stir of elixir? I would like to know more about it, and where you found a practioner


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I had a friend who conceived and has a DD natural first conception at 46


----------



## Suze21 (Aug 18, 2007)

O[.RW


----------



## pucca (Dec 12, 2008)

I di dnot find a practioner , but I did find re-sellers in the UK. i followed the instructions but I have no real idea what I am doing, so I have stipped. I hope to go for my next cycle next month so I must focus on what I know. I found a really intereating thread by angel dust, on vitamins, and what we take all the vitamins for. I have pasted it below:

 Here is a list of stuff I took:

You can buy from Holland & Barrett, Boots, ASDA, www.naturesbest.co.uk, etc:
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• Take Evening Primrose Oil (High Strength) from first day of period for 14 days, then stop at ovulation and DON'T take for another 14 days or until your period comes again. EPO can cause your period to start, that is why you only take it up until ovulation, not after. It's a stop and start supplement not to be taken permanently. If pregnant, don't take. But keep using this procedure until you do become pregnant! Evening Primrose Oil is a herb that is often used specifically to help increase cervical mucus. Evening primrose oil is an essential fatty acid that is also an anti-inflammatory. Evening primrose oil will not only help to increase cervical mucus, it can also help to increase the quality and effectiveness of cervical mucus, and produce more "egg-white cervical mucus." GQCM can help the sperm reach the egg easier. It can make the uterus a less 'hostile' place. Taken over time, it can help reduce the narrowing of vessels and promotes blood flow. If you are not trying naturally, i.e.: having fertility treatment, then you can take throughout your treatment non-stop, but PLEASE *stop* in the 2WW, as it can bring on uterine contractions and therefore make you bleed/have your period.
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

If you are trying to conceive naturally, you may wish to try cough medicine - sounds daft, but the theory is right:

Robitussin and it's Effect on Cervical Mucus
Robitussin works on the cervical mucus and increases your chances of getting pregnant. The sperm can swim up to meet the egg much more easily when your mucus is slippery!

Robitussin is a popular brand of cough syrup and it might be surprising to consider its relation with fertility. But the fact is that this expectorant is used to loosen and thin mucus of a different kind too, called cervical mucus, in women. Robitussin is only a specific brand and any expectorant that contains guaifenesin as the only active ingredient can be used in its place. Generic versions are most likely available as well. Be sure to carefully inspect the ingredients list to make sure the ONLY active ingredient as guaifenesin. Any other ingredients can diminish the effect you are looking for.

What is the recommended dose of Robitussin (or other cough medicine that only contains guaifenesin as the active ingredient?
The recommended dose for improving cervical mucus is two teaspoons (200 mg) taken orally three times per day. Recommended dosage is two teaspoons (200 mg) taken orally three times per day. If mucus still appears thick, you can take as the maximum dosage as listed on the label of the cough medicine. Water intake should be increased to encourage cervical mucus production and a full glass should take with each dose of guaifenesin.

If you're taking Clomid (clomiphene citrate, Serophene) as an ovulation inductor, it may help to know that it can cause hostile mucus in 30 percent or more of women using it. Higher doses of Clomid tend to be more associated with less cervical fluid and a thinner uterine lining, than the 50 mg dose and Robitussin can help to reverse this.

What cycle days should I take Robitussin (cough medicine that only contains guaifenesin as the active ingredient)?
Most doctors suggest taking Robitussin five days before and including the day of ovulation for a total of 6 days during your cycle.This helps provide the optimal environment to help the sperm survive and get to where they need to go.If you take Clomid, waiting until the day after the last Clomid pill is taken before starting Robitussin is suggested.

Water:
6 glasses of water minimum along with all the other drinks! Really, yes -  really! 
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

The first mistake that couples make is assuming that a woman can get pregnant anytime. In reality, the conception window is very narrow - only about 5 days in any given menstrual cycle. Sperm, as a general rule, is said to be able to live up to five days in the vaginal canal, though t_hree days is a more realistic_ timeframe. The female portion, the ovum (or egg) only lives 24-48 hours. With these numbers, a woman is most fertile in the three days leading up to ovulation, the day of ovulation, and the day after ovulation.

The question that poses is obvious: When does a woman ovulate? If you'd like to subscribe to the old school, they'll tell you that every woman ovulates on day fourteen of her menstrual cycle. They're wrong, too. Every woman is different, so why should every menstrual cycle be the same? Some say that the best way to counter that is to just count back fourteen days from the day their next period is expected. Does this have to be so confusing? Not at all. If you'd like to have a good basic idea of when you ovulate, you should get a calendar. On that calendar, mark the date of your next expected period. Next, count backward from that date seventeen days. That will give you the date roughly three days before ovulation. Start having intercourse on that date and continue every other day until twelve days before your expected period. That should give you a reasonable chance at conceiving, but if you want a huge head start on the process, read on.

Cervical mucus is also a good indicator of ovulation. Right after menstruation, there will be little or no cervical mucus. As you approach ovulation, cervical mucus will get thick and extremely moist. During ovulation, you will usually observe what is referred to as "egg white cervical mucus." This is the most sperm-friendly mucus that a woman can have and it greatly increases the survival of sperm thereby increasing chances of pregnancy. In the case that egg white cervical mucus is never observed, there are products available to increase quality mucus production or even substitute for it. Evening primrose oil is an excellent product for increasing cervical mucus quality.
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

Also, per day take
• Folic Acid, at least 400 mg, but you can take up to 5000 mg (only this must be prescribed by a GP). I took 2 Folic Acid x 400mg per day in addition to the following, some of which already contain extra folic acid, as it is a perfectly safe supplement. New studies suggest folate can increase pregnancy rates, prevent miscarriage and can help sperm to have the correct balance of chromosomes. Avoid drinking tea and other drinks that contain tannic acid (tannin) whilst also taking folic acid or aspirin. These may be drinks like your decaf green tea, or normal decaf tea - tannin is still in these drinks. A clue to what drinks contain tannin is if you take a sip and your tongue feels 'fluffy' - the fluffier, the more tannin in your drink.
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• Coenzyme Q10 2 x 35 mg - promotes blood flow to the ovaries, creates great quality eggs (especially age-related egg-decline), helps prevent miscarriage (so take throughout pregnancy). Be careful when purchasing your Q10: some versions contain other supplements/added ingredients to make it work better, which you may not necessarily want. So check the small print. For e.g.: Tesco Q10 contains Vitamin E, which is fine before pregnancy, but some studies have shown Vit E can/may cause birth defects at high doses. Not sure if there is enough evidence, but you want to make sure you are taking supplements that are right for you. Q10 can also protect sperm from cell damage. CoQ10 (also known as ubiquinone) is in every cell of the human body...
http://www.healingdaily.com/detoxification-diet/coenzyme-q10.htm
It also reduces the risk of preeclampsia:
http://linkinghub.elsevier.com/retrieve/pii/S0020729208005626
(to take Especially in 2WW).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• 1 x 200 ug Selenium - helps promote implantation/helps embryos to stick! Prevents miscarriage (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy). (Especially in 2WW).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• 1 x 500 to 1000 mg Vitamin C - helps improve pregnancy rates. Helps prevent miscarriage (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy).(Don't take more than 1000mg per day, which is the best amount - more can cause stomach upset, etc). Vit C can also protect sperm from cell damage. (Especially in 2WW).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• 1 x zinc 15 mg - THE most important fertility supplement! Helps EVERYTHING! Helps prevent miscarriage, too (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy). Zinc helps with implantation. (Especially in 2WW).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• 1 x iron 14 mg - helps with quality of blood. Helps prevent miscarriage (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy). (Especially in 2WW).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• 1 x vit B complex - balances out your hormones and encourages pregnancy (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• 1 x vit B6 10 mg - helps produce progesterone - the pregnancy hormone (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy). Some people get pregnant, but do not produce enough progesterone, so the pregnancy does not continue. So this could be a vital supplement for some ladies. I believe it helped my Gestone (progesterone injections) work better in my body, by helping my body to 'put' the Gestone where it was needed! B6 also strengthens the immune system. Taking supplements such as vitamin B6, zinc and magnesium can help to reduce the risk of miscarriage since these nutrients are all required to help the pituitary and ovaries produce the high levels of oestrogen and progesterone needed to secure the pregnancy until the placenta can take over. (Especially in 2WW).

B6 deficiency can lead to a buildup of estrogen in your system causing decreased progesterone production. A proper balance of estrogen and progesterone is essential for conception to occur. Too low a level of progesterone can lead to miscarriage and luteal phase defects (where the time from ovulation to menstruation is shorter than 10 days).

B6 effectively reduces blood estrogen and increases progesterone in the body making you much more conducive to getting pregnant.

B6 can help reduce and prevent the symptoms of morning sickness - even severe morning sickness...
http://www.morningsicknesshelp.com/morning-sickness-cure.html

Vitamin B6 can also improve mucus quality. Sperm needs a viable mucus consistency travel through the cervix to get to the egg, and the better quality fertile mucus you have, the easier it is for sperm and egg to meet and hopefully make a baby.

B6 works best when taken with the other B group vitamins as it absorbs better this way. Just 50 mg is usually enough to make positive changes, although if you don't notice a difference in your luteal phase within two to three months, try increasing the dosage. 100-200 mg is usually recommended by care/health professionals (SHORT term), but.... You need to balance your/any intake of B6 with B12 - it's important to remember this. B6 can disguise a B12 deficiency/anemia, so make sure you are getting BOTH. B6 can cause (reversible) nerve damage if taken excessively, so PLEASE try to take no more than 50 mgs per day (if taking LONG term), just to be on the safe side! (500 mgs is great during 2WW and if you get a positive, I should think you could take this until week 12 and then taper down, to a more sensible limit, like 100 mg, 50 mg or 10 mg...)

Just to clarify, you can take B6 up to 500 mgs to help produce progesterone in the 2WW, but it's meant to be a short term thing, because B6 can cause nerve damage, which is apparently reversible. If you are going to increase your B6 from 50/100 mgs per day, make sure firstly, that you are supplementing with some B12 (to avoid B12 anemia/deficiency) and secondly, that the increase is only for the SHORT term! For example, you wouldn't be on 500 mgs for months on end, just every so often, for example, with your treatment cycle.

http://www.google.co.uk/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUK334&q=b6+progesterone&btnG=Google+Search&meta=lr%3D&aq=0&oq=B6+progester

Above link is a simple search on google for B6 and progesterone. It is not true to say that there is nothing that can be done to increase progesterone production in your body - that is what I thought only a few months ago.
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

Multi vitamins:
These can be great, but can contain Vitamin A which is a no no. You may be wondering why you should take all these things separately and not just settle for a multi vit? The answer is simple; a multi vit could not contain all of these things in the quantity you need. It is a bit of a bind and time-consuming sourcing all these separate supplements, but the extra time invested is worth it for the desired result. Imagine, a lot of people out there take a multi-vit anyway and they are not trying to get pregnant like you. Multi vits have the basic RDA as recommended for people NOT trying to conceive. People with fertility issues need to have a 'boost' more than a multi-vit can provide in MHO.
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• You must be taking Pregnacare Conception (Pregnacare Plus is for pregnant ladies and also has slightly different ingredients, so take the 'Conception' variety, which has proven effect on conception rates)? You can take the Pregnacare Plus when you get pregnant!
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• Royal Jelly - 3 x 500 mg per day. Helps produce fantastic eggs! Really great for both your fertility. Can increase sperm count!
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• Bee Propolis - 1 x 500mg per day - acts like a natural antibiotic, gets rid of minute harmless (to us) germs, that may be harmful to a tiny embryo. Evidence suggests in IVF trials at has helped to increase pregnancy rates from 20% to 60%. The pollens also improved the ability of the eggs to withstand the incubation period. Bee Propolis can be beneficial to women with endometriosis.
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

All of the above are in addition to your Pregnacare Conception which contains a very small amount of L-arginine - you can also get L-arginine from Holland & Barrett. (It is also perfectly safe to take Pregnacare CONCEPTION alongside (up to) 5000 MG folic acid).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• L-Arginine - I took 500mg per day. L-Arginine helps the embryo(s) implant! Can help with sperm motility and sperm count!
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• Alpha Lipoic Acid (ALA) - from H&B, another great supplement for cell division - helps the embryos divide/continue to make cells. Good for egg quality. It enhances the effect of vitamin C. (Especially in 2WW).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• Decaf Green tea x 4 cups per day - FULL of antioxidants, so makes the blood in the uterus as fresh as a daisy, gets rid of any bad toxins - take folic acid separately to any tea as tannin interferes with absorption.

Green tea has been linked to spina bifida in one study. This may have something to do with people not taking enough folic acid to surpass the effects, or taking their folic acid at the same time as the green tea, be warned:

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=146

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-341463/Green-tea-danger-pregnant-mums.html

http://www.babycenter.ca/pregnancy/ref/greenteasafe/

http://www.babycenter.com.sg/preconception/activelytrying/greenteaexpert/

Additionally, it may not just be green tea, it could be any tea! But it's only one study!
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• a handful of Brazil nuts every day after ovulation and/or embryo transfer - helps the embryos implant (Brazil nuts contain natural selenium). (Especially in 2WW).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• plenty of water - needed to flush out your system and help with blood flow and flush out ovaries of toxins. (Especially in 2WW).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• eat at regular intervals - so your body 'feels' a routine. (Especially in 2WW).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

If you are not using fertility treatment - Buy an ovulation kit to help you know when you are ovulating. As soon as you ovulate, you can stop taking the EPO and start eating the Brazil nuts!

- No caffeine
- No alcohol
- No smoking
Each of the above 3 things reduce your chances by between 10% and 90%, fact.
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

If you have heavy or 'clotty' periods, or blood clotting issues (get this checked out by your GP) ask your fertility advisor about the following:

• If you are not allergic to aspirin, ask your GP if it's ok to take 75mg per day (no more because the stronger it is the less the effect! 75mg as been proven to be just right). It stops minute blood clots from forming in the uterus and staves off killer cells (which can kill the embryo) - Be careful if taking aspirin with EPO and fish oils and Q10 as they all have an effect on blood! Divide doses throughout the day and take your aspirin totally separately to your folic acid because aspirin interferes with folic acid absorption, for example, I take my aspirin just before I got to bed. You can take low does aspirin up until you are 36 weeks pregnant. You have to stop then, as you may go into labour at any time, so you need to have your blood able to clot! Low dose aspirin is available on the shelf in ASDA, Tescos, etc. Avoid drinking tea and other drinks that contain tannic acid (tannin) whilst also taking aspirin. These may be drinks like your decaf green tea, or normal decaf tea - tannin is still in these drinks. A clue to what drinks contain tannin is if you take a sip and your tongue feels 'fluffy' - the fluffier, the more tannin in your drink.
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

• Fish oils - High strength fish oils help the 'quality' of the blood in the uterus which encourages the embryos to wanna grow there. Make sure the fish oils are from the 'fish body' and not the fish's liver, as the liver type may contain mercury. So NO Cod Liver Oil! There are plenty of fish oils that are made from the body only - check the ingredients. (Especially in 2WW).
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

Your other half can take all of these except maybe for the B-Complex and B6, which are more for women in any case. Zinc, Royal Jelly, Bee Propolis, Folic Acid, Q10 and Arginine are the most important male protocol though - as I know what it's like getting men to take anything! You could start him off on a few of these and then maybe encourage him to take some of the others I have mentioned. Vitamin E is also good for his sperm. As it is an antioxidant, both of you could take vitamin E up until your pregnancy test, not after.
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

*When it comes to his fertility:**
Vitamin B6 (pyridoxine) - men:*
Together with zinc, B6 is essential for the formation of male sex hormones. A deficiency causes infertility in animals. 
Sources: molasses, brewer's yeast, whole grains, nuts, brown rice, organ and other meats, egg yolks, fish, poultry, legumes, seeds, and green leafy veggies.
Dosage: RNI 1.4 mg per day, but up to 50 mg may be used per day.
Note: Zinc is needed for its absorption.

*Vitamin B12 - men:*
Folate and B12 are needed for the synthesis of DNA and RNA. These make up the blueprint for the genetic code of the entire body. Low levels can cause abnormal sperm production, reduced sperm counts, and reduced motility. even if your count is only on the low side, supplement with B12.
Sources: lamb, sardines, salmon, fermented foods that contain bacteria. Calcium aids in its absorption.
Dosage: RNI from 1.5 mcg per day.

There may be absolutely NOTHING wrong with your partner, there was nothing 'wrong' with mine, but he felt he should 'boost' his sperm quality, which was already good, so that the resulting 'embryo' has really good set of chromosomes and all the right ingredients to make a baby - it still does take two.
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

There are a lot of supplements here! I took a batch in the morning with my breakfast and another batch with my lunch to divide it up, as it is a lot to swallow, literally! Once you're pregnant, you can revise what you need to take. HONEST, I DID TAKE THEM ALL.
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

No Artificial Sweetener -- Although there has been a great deal of debate, studies have found that artificial sweeteners, like *aspartame*, may be linked to cancer and decreased fertility. Aspartame has been linked with miscarriage. So avoid, or be very wary of Sugar free, diet, 'no sugar' foods and drinks. (Especially in 2WW). I have not had any throughout treatment and pregnancy. Full stop.
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

Avoid Vitamin A in supplements and foods that are high in vitamin A, such as liver, but *Beta Caroten*e is a pigment in plants that is converted into vitamin A in the body naturally. The *corpus luteum* is very high in beta carotene, so it may be cardinal in the regulation of the reproductive cycle hormones. The Corpus Luteum is the yellow-pigmented glandular structure that forms from the ovarian follicle following ovulation. The gland produces progesterone through the second half of the menstrual cycle and into early pregnancy, which prepares and supports the uterine lining for implantation. Progesterone also causes the half-degree or more basal temperature elevation noted after ovulation. If the corpus luteum functions poorly, the uterine lining may not support a pregnancy. If the egg is fertilized, a corpus luteum of pregnancy forms to maintain the endometrial bed and support the implanted embryo. A deficiency in the amount of progesterone produced (or the length of time it is produced) by the corpus luteum can mean the endometrium is unable to sustain a pregnancy. This is called Luteal Phase Defect (LPD). It may be beneficial for some ladies to take Beta Carotene because of this.
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

*These two may be found in your main fertility supplement in any case, but they are worth a mention:*
Manganese
Deficiency may lead to defecive ovulation, and inhibit the synthesis of sex hormones. Manganese competes with iron for absorption. It is advisable to take manganese supplements with protein foods and vitamin C.

Magnesium
We need B1 and magnesium for energy production. Take with selenium, calcium, vitamin B6, and D to aid in absorption. Take with protein foods. Alcohol, tea, coffee, and smoking inhibit absorption. Taking supplements such as magnesium can help to reduce the risk of miscarriage since these nutrients are all required to help the pituitary and ovaries produce the high levels of oestrogen and progesterone needed to secure the pregnancy until the placenta can take over.
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

*I would suggest breaking them up into 2 or 3 batches per day, to make it easy on yourselves and easier on your stomachs! Try the iron separately to your zinc. Take your iron with your vitamin C. Take L-Arginine separately to L-Lysine. Take aspirin with nothing else.*

Good luck and I hope that some of these things will help you and your partners. 
___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

Just a note, there has been a lot of talk about a painkiller that has been used around the time of Embryo Transfer that for some reason has aided implantation. This painkiller is called: *Piroxicam* and is marketed under the name of *Feldene*. Please ask your clinic if they are willing to trial this with you.
http://www.fertilityneighborhood.com/content/in_the_news/archive_1115.aspx

Mainly....
10 milligrams (mg) of piroxicam (Feldene) approximately 1 to 2 hours before embryo transfer... took implantation rates from around 30% to 50% - sounds bl00dy great! But not sure why this isn't being trialled over here...








___________________________________________________________ ___________________________

WOMB WARMING:
OK, this is something I did leading up to Egg Collection day (ovulation, if you are trying naturally). I personally DO NOT recommend doing ANY form of belly, stomach, womb-warming AFTER EMBRYO TRANSFER. There is GOOD evidence to suggest that embryos die off after having heat applied. Embryos are heat sensitive - anything warmer than body temperature is a danger to them. The point of womb-warming is to get the blood flowing to the ovaries and uterus and to get everything 'on the move' - there is NO need to do it after the embryos have been put back in. By all means, keep your belly covered up with your clothing as you would normally and in your bed with your duvet, but PLEASE do not apply any heat to your belly WHATSOEVER after ET. Just my personal opinion, but I have posted about this subject before with some excellent clinical links that show good research that proves this. This is also one of the reasons your clinic will ask you not to take hot baths AFTER your ET.

The temperature inside the human body is around 98.5°F/37°C - about the same as a tropical jungle! Embryos are heat sensitive and perish easily with the addition of heat - scientific fact. The reason you warm your womb up to Embryo Transfer is to get the blood flow going prior to the embryos been placed inside. After this, the human body is keeping them warm enough. Obviously, you wont be walking around in cropped tops in this weather, but it is advisable to keep your belly covered up! Apart from this, no additional 'heat' is required. For example: this is the reason they tell you to avoid hot baths and steam rooms. This is related to the reason why water birthing pools are heated to 37.5 degrees for when the baby is about to come out - so that the baby is not distressed. Don't mess with body temperature!

The human oocyte is temperature-sensitive and is therefore kept in a humidified incubator until transfer.

During all handling of oocytes and embryos they must be protected from extrinsic sources of physical and chemical stress. Such factors can be grouped into three major areas: (1) temperature changes; (2) culture medium osmolarity and pH; and (3) air quality, although they do interact in various ways. The simplest way to consider these factors is that any compensation that an oocyte or embryo has to make comes at an energy cost, and hence must be considered as "stress" since the cells' physiological energy budget is dedicated to its normal development.

As for temperature - The oocyte (embryos to us ladies!!) in particular is extremely sensitive to alterations in temperature. Cooling causes the spindle to depolymerize, risking aneuploidy of the resulting embryo if not all chromosomes reattach to the spindle when it repolymerizes as the oocyte warms back up to 37°C. In addition, temperature shifts can affect trans- membrane transport and many intracellular metabolic processes. For example: information derived from the early days of bovine embryo transfer states that more frequent shifts in holding temperature, and the greater the magnitude of those changes, the worse the embryo quality (measured in terms of pregnancies achieved). Consequently, human oocytes and embryos must be held as closely as possible at a stable 37°C.

There's evidence that a rise in your core body temperature could be detrimental to your developing fetus, particularly in the first three months when the baby's neural tube is developing: some studies have linked a rise in core body temperature to neural tube defects in babies such as Spin-Bifida.

I was strictly told to avoid any form of additional heat - and I'm preggers, so I'm not arguing with their medical advice!! I was using a hot water bottle to warm the injection sites on my butt on thighs prior to injecting and this helps to circulate the blood in order for the oil to be more easily absorbed. I mentioned this to my nurse on one of my visits and she said, as long as you're not putting that hot water bottle anywhere near your tummy you'll be fine! I told her not to worry, I wont! I was frightened to death of any additional heat getting to my tummy!

There is a lot of good come out of Chinese medicine and acupuncture, but please do not take things in the literal sense! Use your best judgment and read things carefully! Womb warming is only good leading up to EC. Some people swear by Chinese medicine, this book that book, just think about it logically in your head.... when you have a high temperature, you are usually sick, right? Your body's core temperature is the around about the same all around your body. Keep covered up, but don't apply heat to your tummy after ET. There no scientific evidence to suggest womb warming works to get your embryo to implant. It only works to increase blood flow/circulation prior to EC. Sorry.


----------

